# Mbuna and Neolamprologus brichardi?



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

i have a 55 with mbuna...any chance i could add one Neolamprologus brichardi or would that just not work out?


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

TailorO said:


> i have a 55 with mbuna...any chance i could add one Neolamprologus brichardi or would that just not work out?


How big/old is the brichardi? I think it would work if the brichardi was added to the tank when he/she is a youngin and raised with its tankmates.

See what others have to say about it too tho. :thumb:


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Like others, I don't recommend mixing the lakes. I have seen it work - and I have seen it turn into a disaster.


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

i don't have one yet. if i did get one it would probably be a juvie


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I think it could be ok if the brichardi is small. I added 2 tiny ones to my 55g. mostly mbuna tank thinking it was temporary until I got a 29g. just for them. I was hoping they would pair up but I'm beginning to think they aren't going to so I went to get the 29g. and a few more of the brichardi. Just my luck, they were all gone (the tiny brichardi in the LFS) so I couln't get any more and didn't get the 29g. either. I'll leave the 2 I have in the 55g. unless I see real trouble between them then I'll pull one out. They're a beautiful fish and I say go for it, so far they haven't bothered my mbuna (they are pretty small though) and my mbuna don't bother them. Maybe someone with more experience than me will come along and say other wise but SO FAR I haven't had a problem. Especially if you just add one, I think it will be fine.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

TailorO said:


> i have a 55 with mbuna...


Which mbuna?


----------



## Vtwin60 (Sep 21, 2007)

For what its worth I've kept a 75g in the past with a multitude of both lakes. My primaries consisted of Calvus, Brichardi, Demasoni's along with some various other mbuna. From my own observations the Brichards faired pretty well, and pretty much ruled the tank once couples paired up. As for the spunky mbuna, they learned real quick, Brichardi have teeth, so they kept the rambunctiousness amongst themselves.


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

i have:
2 red zebra
2 ob zebra
1 albino zebra
2 kenyi
1 cobalt zebra
1 Labidochromis sp. "Hongi"
1 Melanochromis auratus
1 bumble bee
2 yellow labs
1 that might be a hongi or might be a rusty, not sure which
3 clown loaches
1 pleco
1 red tailed shark

all the cichlids are juvies and about 1.5-2inches except one of the Hongi is about 3ish inches and larger then the rest


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

One brichardi would probably be okay. Think a brichardi could be meaner than most Mbuna


----------



## dpeco02 (Apr 2, 2008)

Look it up in the species lsot here. I just read it and it states that it should not be done.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Personally, I think you have too much in this tank as it is.

Species such as _Ps. crabro_ (Bumblebee), _M. auratus_ and _M. lombardoi_ (Kenyi) are better suited to a 75 gallon. Moreover, Malawi cichlids are not pairing fish and the ones you have in pairs will likely not fare well with each other. Clown Loaches, while slow growing, can reach nearly a foot in length and will eventually outgrow this tank.

Your fish are juveniles and their behaviour now is not indicative of their behaviour when they start to mature. I would reconsider some of your stocking choices before adding anything to this tank.


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

i know that already. if and when the bumble bee, kenyi and auratus get to be a problem i will be getting rid of them...


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

they were the first cichlids i baught before i knew any better


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you add any fish to that tank without removing some, you are adding fuel to your eventual fire :thumb: . Read the last couple of entries on this thread: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=169563


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

if i got rid of the kenyis, the bumble bee and the Melanochromis auratus....what should i get after that? or what about crowding? people say overstocking a tank to a certain extent will help with aggression...


----------



## hunt4fish (Feb 4, 2008)

I've had Brichardi's mixed with Mbunas for the last 10 years in a 55. Also have peacocks in there and a few other Tangs, as well.

Your Mbuna will need self defense lessons once the Brichardi's start breeding.......

Most fish that I've lost to aggression have been at the teeth of Brichardis. The only fish that a Brichardi fears is another Brichardi.

Most of the time they get along fine.

Whatever you do, DO NOT add additional Brichardis to the tank with an established pair or family unit.

It will be dead and mutilated w/in 24 hours!


----------

